# Poor man's burnt ends and pork loin. Qview



## will work 4 bbq (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey there fellow bbq aficionados. I was watching bbq pitmasters on the boob tube last week and was inspired to make some burnt ends.  It's really hard to find brisket point where I live, so I opted for the chuck roast cut instead . Being that this was my first time making burnt ends I decided to have a plan B , hence the loin. 
Started with a 3.25lb chuck roast rubbed with SPOG , paprika and dry mustard.  Went in the offset for 5hrs at 275-250 with some hickory. Once it hit 165 wrapped in foil and back in it went for another 3.5 hrs until it hit 195.  Cubed and tossed them with brown sugar, bbq sauce and its own juices. And back in they went for another hour. 






	

		
			
		

		
	
Finally after 10 .5 hours they were ready to eat and boy were they good if I do say so myself. The loin was really good and moist too . Rubbed it with Jeff's rub and smoked it with Hickory and peach wood. 30 minutes before pulling I slathered it with my chipotle peach sauce.  Could of used a little more smoke however.  Ok on to the good part. Sorry for the essay post LOL.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 1, 2019)

That looks like one tasty meal! Color on the chuck roast looks great. Never made burnt ends yet, sounds good but might be a patience thing. Looks good, smells good, let's eat...maybe try burnt ends with the next one lol

Like
Ryan


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Dec 1, 2019)

Brokenhandle said:


> That looks like one tasty meal! Color on the chuck roast looks great. Never made burnt ends yet, sounds good but might be a patience thing. Looks good, smells good, let's eat...maybe try burnt ends with the next one lol
> 
> Like
> Ryan


Yea its definitely a patient mans game but very well worth it.


----------

